# RIP Pope



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

> Pope John Paul II died Saturday night, a Vatican spokesman said. He was 84. In St. Peter's Square the faithful prayed and cried but also applauded the pope's life. In Krakow, Poland, thousands gathered to pray for the man credited with helping to topple communism. "We will always remember the humble, wise and fearless priest who became one of history's great moral leaders," President Bush said.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

do you ever check to see if someone else has already posted the news or do you just always assume you're the first one ?


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Not catholic.....dont care. so hate me.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

its on every channel kinda annoying really but sad 2 hear


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

its annoyign who cares


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> its annoyign who cares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More people care about this than they do your opinion. We have heard your opinion in other threads about this and to be truthful its getting annoying.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

he did nothing 4 anybody in america..he never helped me why should i care..he aint my dad or granpa


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> he did nothing 4 anybody in america..he never helped me why should i care..he aint my dad or granpa
> [snapback]961220[/snapback]​


if you don't care why do you even bother replying to these threads ?


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> he did nothing 4 anybody in america..he never helped me why should i care..he aint my dad or granpa
> [snapback]961220[/snapback]​


Its called respect. Your a classic attention whore.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

FLsunshine said:


> its annoyign who cares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im tired of people acting like that


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

well then stop acting like he did something 4 you and sucking dick of other people to up yourself in another mans book...half of you are saying rip just because everyone is and thats just f*cking bullshit man..if you really felt what he was saying and were helped out by the man i say f*ck yea rip him man but not just to do that sh*t..the real grown up question man is what did he do for you? howd he inspire you? what was his vision in your eyes? and if u cant even answer those question then you dont even deserve to tell him rip cuz u didnt have anything to do with him in real life


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

The man dedicates his life to helping others, and you can't even spare three words to his memory. You sir, are a douche.

R.I.P. JP2


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> The man dedicates his life to helping others, and you can't even spare three words to his memory. You sir, are a douche.
> 
> R.I.P. JP2
> [snapback]961392[/snapback]​












rip 
you belong with god now


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> its annoyign who cares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many immature bitches on this board.

You should have to pass an IQ test before getting membership.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > its annoyign who cares
> ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dwarfcat said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > its annoyign who cares
> ...


Plenty of people don't care about what happened to the Pope, or what you all think of it: maybe they think all the attention and threads (and exposure in the media) is getting annoying - ever thought of that???
There's always two sides to a story, and both can share their opinions on the matter.

But if you don't care, don't post - the least you can do is show some respect for those that do care.
So FLsunshine, shut up, go play somewhere else, and leave those that do care and their threads alone...


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

tramca said:


> Not catholic.....dont care. so hate me.
> [snapback]961151[/snapback]​


:nod:

cough cough


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > he did nothing 4 anybody in america..he never helped me why should i care..he aint my dad or granpa
> ...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

FLsunshine said:


> he did nothing 4 anybody in america..he never helped me why should i care..he aint my dad or granpa
> [snapback]961220[/snapback]​


Did nothing for anyone in America?? How old are you, and do you have ANY education whatsoever? Are you old enough to remember the cold war? Did you see the Berlin wall come down? Did you witness Romania free itself? Russia abandon communism? Poland become democratic? Perhaps even older, that you can remember Vietnam or the Korean War or the Cuban Missle Crisis?

You're either too young, or uneducated, or stupid, or you're living in a box inside your head if you can't see what kind of effect the fall of communisn had on America.

Have some respect for the man that shaped peace time & time again, for you & everyone you know might be dead if not for that man.

You stupid bastard.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> You stupid bastard.[snapback]962183[/snapback]​


Nice one...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > You stupid bastard.[snapback]962183[/snapback]​
> ...


What can I say, he pissed me off with his empty headed post.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^count to 10...breathe in and breathe out slowly..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> ^count to 10...breathe in and breathe out slowly..
> [snapback]962259[/snapback]​


I just can't stand it when people talk out if their asses with no clue on the subject matter. If he doesn't know, then he should either keep his mouth shut, or even better he should admit he doesn't know and just ask, rather than making stupid ass comments.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

so does that mean god thought he wasn't useful anymore? Why didn't god let him live for ever as proof of his existence. This is a serious question. If god was real letting a holy man live longer would make more people follow him wouldn' it?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

In catholic school they teach you that God wants you to believe through faith, not through proof. Not saying I believe, just stating their position...


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Exactly. What I have learned is that God will put a date of death on you from the second you are born. Mabey the pope was about to do something God didn't want? Who knows? Mabey god thought it was time for a man with a new mind to come in? We just don't know.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap5000 said:
> ...


That might be so, but at times this board is littered with empty headed posts, ain't it








See it as an opportunity to show you're the better person and capable of swallowing your pride...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

First of all RIP JP2. What is with all this "what did he do for me recently" sh*t? If you arent aware of what he did for peace worldwide, then look back. Even if you feel someone hasnt done anything for you, do they not deserve your respect as a person? It's such bullshit that someone can feel the pope doesnt deserve to rest in peace just because that someone thinks he didnt do anything for him. The world doesnt revolve around you, and frankly no one besides those close to you gives two shits about you. The pope is respected worldwide for the things he has done. Who respects you?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh no way!!! when did this happen?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that was genuinely funny, had a good lol.

I dont get how people can get off saying the site was never full of arguments, this is a f*cking pope rip thread and there is an argument on the first page


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yep lol
every thread was heated. but there were so many people no one dominated anything.
i like bumping random old threads. for memories sake. that and its kinda cool to revive something that otherwise would be forever lost in the hundreds of pages. that and im bored. ...and awesome. but mostly bored

anyways RIP john paul dick face


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

HAVE FUN SUCKING THE DEVILS DICK IN HELL MISTER. POPE


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The pope man. Awwww yeah Christianity dude ya ya ya ya yyaa HOPLIAS AIMARA


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

catholics dude....get it right you ignorant f*ck


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the newer crew was just to soft to quell the aquians


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Shiit i thought this was a new thread lol.


----------

